# 30 second studio icon music fest?



## DennyB (Aug 9, 2022)

Hi all, last night I was goofing around with writing a studio sound clip for a theoretical studio; just the 15 second little audio blurb that plays while the studio logo plays before a film. It was a blast, and super short, which was nice. The beginning of “Hollywood Harmony” has a nice little analysis of these (right before it goes full PhD on the rest of stuff).

Anyway, it was fun to stuff as much movie magic as I could into a 15 second piece and then I thought that others (eg you) would also think it fun. Plus everybody would likely learn a lot.

So here is what I was thinking. It’s not a competition per se, but still a chance to try your hand at something.
1. Pick a date. Say September 1.
2. I’ll start a thread.
3. To ‘enter’, you just reply to the thread with 1) a ~15 second audio clip, a pdf of the score (so we can all learn), and 3) a few notes on what you were thinking.
4. Submit as many times as you like, the more the merrier.
5. Everyone is a winner and will receive a crisp virtual high five and the love and admiration of your fellow composers.


Thoughts? I’ve attached my little blurb from last night just to illustrate. It is a little generic but it was a fun writing experience.


----------



## DennyB (Aug 11, 2022)

Welp, with that overwhelmingly positive response, we should definitely do it. 

K. One September 1 I’ll start the thread. If I begin it before then we might crash the servers.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 12, 2022)

I like the idea! Need some time... some day.


----------



## Nico5 (Aug 12, 2022)

DennyB said:


> I’ve attached my little blurb from last night just to illustrate. It is a little generic but it was a fun writing experience.


I very much enjoyed the final 21 seconds of your piece, and it seems, so did many others


----------



## DennyB (Aug 12, 2022)

Yeah, those were the tricky ones. But you know, you can’t go wrong if you’ve got good material. 

P.s. I’m not sure why staffpad padded it out so much, and I didn’t notice until after I’d posted. Oh well. Even silence isn’t original, I guess…


----------

